# Skid Height Relative to Ground Variances - Advice Sought



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I've been reading up on adjusting skid height and I'm seeking clarification. I currently have Armor skids so it does extend the skid clearance all the way to the rear of the bucket and quite up close on the front as well.

I have varying grades. Everything from Concrete, to stonework in addition to stepping stones that lead to the garden.

I only really see myself using the 2 stager for just the EOD on the street and now with the extra capability of a 2 stager, maybe doing a pathway on the garden. I generally don't touch this at all during the winter and primarily do the driveway, curb to to the street, front entrance and sidewalks

For levels going *high*, I can see how the armour skids will make the bucket go up, avoiding either the front bucket or auger from possibly hitting the height difference.

What is the behaviour if you are going ~downward~ on a decline - whether it be a steep cutoff from the driveway to street transition, etc - Aside from making sure you are holding the bucket higher up ? Do you go in reverse , ie, you walk backwards off the curb to the street, so you maintain the bucket transition versus the bucket facing the ~sharper dropoff~.

Currently have the skids set 1/2" off. Not sure if I should set them even higher..


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a totally paved area with a few high spots. I use a paint stir stick to set the height of my home made HDPE skids. As long as the particular area I'm cleaning is as wide as the outside of the skids this setting works well. When I had a gravel drive I set the factory skids about as high as they'd go... Maybe an inch or so.
An ss blower is totally useless on just about anything but a completely smooth surface. They don't do very well on grass and forget about gravel. Concrete, asphalt and decks are ss friendly.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I also use a paint stick for adjusting skid height, I currently have Armor skids and the only problem I have is when the snow comes off the house roof and it is worse than EOD snow and my Toro wants to ride up. I took my Armor skids off near the end of the season just before it warned up and the snow came off the roof. only a 5 minute job, have put on again last spring again.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

For what it's worth, I have different conditions and usually adjust my 
skid shoes during a blowing session. For me, one size doesn't fit all 
and even that changes as snow gets packed on my gravel areas so 
my heights can change from session to session for the same areas.

Changing height actually goes pretty quick. What I did is bought a 
few wooden yardsticks that I cut up into short sections to use as 
shims with each one giving me 1/8" of height. I stack 'em as needed.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I read past threads and yes, the consensus for alot of ya'll is the paint stick, which a wild guesstimate would be about 1/8 to maybe 3/16. That seems awfully low. I would hate to much up the augers or bucket on this brand new snowblower, but I suppose if you have a perfectly flat surface and not other variable, then the paint stick might be a good marker reference...

For the roof snow, I don't even wait till it gets to 2 feet. If it's 12 inch of damp wet snow, and another forecast is coming, I generally get the roof rake and bring the stuff down. 

Hanky, in my Husq. thread, there are pics of the new redesigned armor skids. One end is narrower and the other end is wider, which allows you to choose what profile tip you want on the forward business end.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks will check it out. mobiledynamice can you place a link for some of us that could not find it (me) might have to get a set for my 79 year neighbour for his ST224P that I helped him buy as he has a huge grass area he does.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a 400' driveway, which has 3/4" bluestone partway. I set the homemade skids about 1 1/4" so I don't pick up the stone. Most of us wouldn't clean the snow on a driveway if it weren't at least 3 or 4 ". Unless we had a hot new blower.
Sid


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

here's a pic. One slight thing that might throw you off...the bottom, I wrapped in poly. The profile of the skid should show


Narrow Profile for crete, blacktop, etc.
Wide profile for the latter.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> I read past threads and yes, the consensus for alot of ya'll is the paint stick, which a wild guesstimate would be about 1/8 to maybe 3/16. That seems awfully low. I would hate to much up the augers or bucket on this brand new snowblower, but I suppose if you have a perfectly flat surface and not other variable, then the paint stick might be a good marker reference...


As I mentioned in my first post, I stack 'em as needed. 4 gives me 1/2" etc....

When I make an adjustment to the skid shoes I put a level with magnets 
in it that keeps it in place across the front of the auger housing.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> I read past threads and yes, the consensus for alot of ya'll is the paint stick, which a wild guesstimate would be about 1/8 to maybe 3/16. That seems awfully low. I would hate to much up the augers or bucket on this brand new snowblower, but I suppose if you have a perfectly flat surface and not other variable, then the paint stick might be a good marker reference...


If your skids are properly doing their job and are installed correctly you should be able to adjust them with a paint stick and *still* be able to clear an offset of possibly 3/4" or better w/o any bucket or auger harm.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I never ran with the standard skids that came with my Husqvarna. These fabricated skids being longer than standard skids gave me the confidence to set the clearance very low. I set the clearance to popsicle stick height and never had a problem. 1/2" should be plenty, however since you're leaning towards safely operating without any damage I'd go even higher than 1/2". What have you got to lose? As you gain familiarity with how the armor skids clear uneven terrain you can always lower the clearance.


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

I just put a pair of Armorskids on my 2015 Ariens Deluxe 24. I set them at about 3/4 of an inch is to up to 1" variations on the Surfaces I clear. I will adjust as needed after first use. Ariens has a raised indent that prevents Askids from mounting flush to side of Bucket! I used 1/2 " Spacers X4 to mount Skids and clear raised indent. It is due to length of Skids that presents this problem. Ariens uses 4X 1" Carraige Bolts to attach standard Skids. With Spacers and Washers I ordered 1 1/2" Ariens Bolts for extra length on rear Skid Bolts as they must also pass through up turned ends of 1/8" Scraper Bar that reduces the amount of Threads to tighten Nuts to! A Picture is worth 1000 Words but I don't know if I can take I-Phone or how to add it to Post? I'm old, hate Accronyms and don't understand much of the Verbage here! Haha


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks Joe,
Don't know if it's because I'm a Jr Member but I don't see a "Paperclip or Smiley Face"? I only use my I-Phone and I'm used to Texting, and if I want to add Pic I just hit the Camera Icon, that takes me to my Photos and I can choose from my Album ( File ) or take a Pic and hit "Chose" and it attaches Pic to Text! Easy Peezy! Maybe they need to add an "IFOF" Symbol..INSTRUCTIONS FOR OLD FOLKS..With large Print in Layman's Words w Step by Step Photo Instructions Lol. Thanks again though for taking the time to try to help.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

ctwilly49 said:


> Thanks Joe,
> Don't know if it's because I'm a Jr Member but I don't see a "Paperclip or Smiley Face"? I only use my I-Phone and I'm used to Texting, and if I want to add Pic I just hit the Camera Icon, that takes me to my Photos and I can choose from my Album ( File ) or take a Pic and hit "Chose" and it attaches Pic to Text! Easy Peezy! Maybe they need to add an "IFOF" Symbol..INSTRUCTIONS FOR OLD FOLKS..With large Print in Layman's Words w Step by Step Photo Instructions Lol. Thanks again though for taking the time to try to help.


Hmm. Well, gee.. Maybe it's an Apple thing. Still working from my tiny android tablet I just took a screenshot of this conversation. You'll see the paper clip and etc. I'd think your screen would look the same? You should have a certain amount of file space for pic downloads even though you're a jr member. I don't know. :smiley-confused013:


----------

